# Pool Parc Asylum - August 2012



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well after the wonders of Belgium it was time to find something to get my teeth into in the UK. I had been promising to meet up with Urban SW for a while and decided that a fine day like today would be ideal so after a little organisation last night we felt Pool Parc and then St Marys Site would be idea...these plans changed but not before I finally sampled Pool Parcs famous staircase.
A little history:







Pool Parc is a Grade II listed 16th century structure, which was part of a large estate, once owned by the Salesbury family, the current building was rebuilt for William second Lord Bagot in a half-timbered, mock-Tudor design between 1826 - 1829. However it was apparently lost by the Bagot family on a bet at the races, with the land eventually being divided into lots and mainly sold to a timber merchant. 

The estate was acquired by the North Wales Counties Mental Hospital and opened in 1937 to accommodate 87 patients to provide relief from overcrowding at the nearby Denbigh hospital and during the war accommodated up to 120 patients. It has 2-storeys, plus attic, and a slate roof. Boasting nine bay front windows the center three bays are also gabled with a projecting central entrance bay. The entrance has an ornate pilastered porch with coat of Arms above and an arched entrance. 

The end of 1949 saw it become a mental health hospital. The gardens continued to be maintained by the patients and a gardener. The walled kitchen garden provided occupational therapy and was hugely productive supplying the Denbigh, Ruthin and sometimes also Glan Clwyd hospitals. The old gardener’s cottage was used as a day room for the patients working in the garden. When the authorities stopped the patients working in the gardens for fear of exploitation, sheep grazed the lawns. Until 1989 when the hospital closed, before eventually being sold to Ian Roberts of Roberts Homes in 1992.












































































Cheers for looking and thanks Urban Sw for a fun explore


----------



## a_little_feisty (Aug 3, 2012)

Bloody lovely!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice!

So,...... Where was the chair this time?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 3, 2012)

The best pics i ve seen of the place , meaning to see it for so so long ,car trouble forced us passed it only a few weeks back , thanks for posting .


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 4, 2012)

That's a corker

I'm not one for asylums but this one might be worth a nosey


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic shots there mate! It was a great day out and great to finally meet up!

I've only just walked through the door (Yes I took the scenic route on the way back lol) so will get some pics up tomorrow, not sure how they have turned out after a quick change in camera at the start lol!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

*Pool Parc Asylum, North Wales*​
I have to say, I enjoyed this explore alot! Not just because of the building or the last second road trip (which I love at the best of times) but the company. Priority 7 was a pleasure to explore with and hopefully we can meet up again soon!

After a short delay at the start of the day because of phone reception, we soon found ourselves staring at Pool Parc. The first thought that went through my mind was "Oh Wow, I need to start playing the lottery!". 

In general it was a nice and quiet explore until we started hearing some odd noises and then moments later, a very loud bang coming from upstairs... That was it, time to go! Well let's grab some externals on the way first! 

Here are a few pics from me:
































































Sorry if the shots are a little touch and go, first time having a play around with a DSLR!

Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2012)

Whoa! Great shots from both of ya! 
Fantastic looking place and best shots I've seen so far too!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 4, 2012)

wow what an awesome place guys and fantastic pics ,,,and lots of loveliness in carved wood mmmmmmmm wood ,beauty of a staircase ,,you should have found out what the loud bang was tho could have made a good movie 'paranormal urbexing'


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely set Urban SW you certinly have an eye for an images....what did the good lady think of them? Was a good laugh even the decent on exit lol


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2012)

*I think youve done the place proud there lads! Some very nice shots from both of you...*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

two lovely sets of pics...really like the little bluebell one..and the ever moving chair is still on its travels...


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL.. that chair does a fair bit of travelling around,did you spot this above the windows? >









Not many do because of the lack of light...

Nice reports...


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

exceptional piks guys throughout, great to see em , you both captured the place fantastically !!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> LOL.. that chair does a fair bit of travelling around,did you spot this above the windows? >
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6929592333/]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6929592333_8a240d6b2e_z.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL..as i say they are difficult to spot due to the darkness...


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> LOL.. that chair does a fair bit of travelling around,did you spot this above the windows? >
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6929592333/]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6929592333_8a240d6b2e_z.jpg[
> 
> ...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cracking interior pleased to see it aint trashed! great photos fromyou both.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a great site isn't it! I hope the owner has done something about the roof to stop it deteriorating further now...


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's a great site isn't it! I hope the owner has done something about the roof to stop it deteriorating further now...



From what I could see no change loads of scaffold rusting at the side of it though


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments everybody 



Priority 7 said:


> Lovely set Urban SW you certinly have an eye for an images....what did the good lady think of them? Was a good laugh even the decent on exit lol



She likes them (I think) I woke her up at about 2am to see what she thought...she wasn't too impressed with that one!
The exit was very funny wasn't it! At least we didn't slide down face first 

Thank you for letting me use the Nikon too! Was a great camera, just need to convince the boss to let me buy one now!



wherever i may roam said:


> LOL.. that chair does a fair bit of travelling around,did you spot this above the windows?
> 
> Not many do because of the lack of light...
> 
> Nice reports...



I had spotted them and was about to grab a shot when the loud bang happened, slipped my mind then and we left - didn't remember until seeing this! 

The stair case was the money shots mind, I took about 100 images from this place and almost all of them were of the stairs! 

I wouldn't mind heading back up to North Wales soon to check out a couple of other sites that I spotted on the drive up and back down so may pop in to grab some shots of them!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Give me a shout bud if you do I will pop up and join you if thats ok?


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Thanks for all the comments everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the stairs are ace although looking very fucked compared to when i 1st seen em  . Was the chapel still open too??


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Give me a shout bud if you do I will pop up and join you if thats ok?



Of course mate! Your more than welcome anytime!

One question though, how on earth did you capture the sky so well?!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> Yeah the stairs are ace although looking very fucked compared to when i 1st seen em  . Was the chapel still open too??



To be honest, we didn't wonder too far down that way, before we got onto the site, we noticed a few people mowing the grass on the road, unfortunately they also spotted us and didn't look too pleased...


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 4, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> To be honest, we didn't wonder too far down that way, before we got onto the site, we noticed a few people mowing the grass on the road, unfortunately they also spotted us and didn't look too pleased...



A re-visit on the cards then?


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe but its a long way for so very little extra...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

I think if we passed it or were near it for another site, maybe - even just to see the stairs again! I wouldn't drive 5 hours just for the chapel though


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 4, 2012)

Well captured Urban SW .


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 4, 2012)

These are all to good, loved all of them but especially those stairs, oh those stairs !


----------



## sonyes (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful pix from you both, love the look of this place, and have had it on my radar for some while after receiving the 'nod'. Hope to get to see it soon! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 4, 2012)

Great stuff - nice write up and I LOVE the 8th shot looking down the stairs. Ace


----------



## Headflux (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shots and love the stairs and wallpaper... What was the loud bang do you think?!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Great shots and love the stairs and wallpaper... What was the loud bang do you think?!



Not a clue to be honest, it sounded a little windy when we were inside so could have just been something falling through the floor maybe...


----------



## AlexanderJones (Aug 4, 2012)

Some really great shots here! Looks like a brilliant place!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't believe I still haven't made it here yet! Really need to see it. Good work matey


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 5, 2012)

Great pics from both of you! Love the first shot and the bluebell pic P7 I love this place, its a great mooch and the staircase is fantastic


----------

